# Hate that antenna, try this



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I live in the city, so reception is not a problem, may not work as well out in the burbs, I think it looks much better than the wip and was less than a tenner shipped. 3" black carbon fiber antenna. I find it amazing that VW didnt have their own roof mounted antenna and not the lame in the front fender one with a 4ft chrome whip.

I didnt get this one, but same product: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-AUTHENTIC...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43bda16e55&vxp=mtr


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh so much nicer. I hate it as well, it shakes like crazy at highway speeds.
Congratulations on your new inspection sticker


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

nice, that won't work for me, as i do need a longer antenna, but maybe i can find one that is half-way in between in size.

thanks for posting.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

by chance do you know the adapter size?


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

sweeet...

I took mine off cause it was just a "defect" to the overall appearance of the car. This might actually get me to tune in to some local stations. WIN!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't, it came with a bunch of adapters, and I just visually matched it.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

So got mine in the mail few days ago and it's on the car.... Overall, it's a flop. :thumbdown: Great concept, but not what I expected. 

I went with the white antenna since my car is white. The fit is good and the profile is great, but the color is a mismatch. The other problem is the gain in the antenna. Scanning the FM frequencies I only pick up one station and most of the ones I tune in manually are of a very poor reception. 

Pity cause I was really hyped up about it -- great concept, just not all there in terms of features.

None-the-less -- thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup:


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

paf said:


> So got mine in the mail few days ago and it's on the car.... Overall, it's a flop. :thumbdown: Great concept, but not what I expected.
> 
> I went with the white antenna since my car is white. The fit is good and the profile is great, but the color is a mismatch. The other problem is the gain in the antenna. Scanning the FM frequencies I only pick up one station and most of the ones I tune in manually are of a very poor reception.
> 
> ...


So I didn't say anything earlier but unless you never ever listen to Fm or Am this won't work. The whip antenna like we have is still the gold standard for reception. B


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Put mine on, the 5" version white with carbon fiber vs the 3" one. My color matched decent and reception is perfect for me, even in the garage.

Just depends on each location. Worth the $8 I spent on eBay. Took 10 seconds to install.

I did mine because I hated the shaking of the antenna on the highway.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Chedman13 said:


> Put mine on, the 5" version white with carbon fiber vs the 3" one. My color matched decent and reception is perfect for me, even in the garage.
> 
> Just depends on each location. Worth the $8 I spent on eBay. Took 10 seconds to install.
> 
> I did mine because I hated the shaking of the antenna on the highway.


 Chedman13,

Do you have eBay link?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

MozartMan said:


> Chedman13,
> 
> Do you have eBay link?


http://bit.ly/1aJnW2U

Seller shipped right away. I didn't use any adapters, just the screw that fit.

He has different colors.

Not sure if the 5" makes a huge difference vs the 3", but it can't hurt and it's not a big difference in appearance.

I'm far in the suburbs of Chicago and no issues with reception.

I'm guessing if you are in a remote area, you'll need the oem antenna. But again, takes 10 seconds to screw off and on. I keep my originally antenna in the compartment under the seat.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks! My wife doesn't use radio function, just MP3 songs from DVD disks so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

MozartMan said:


> Thanks! My wife doesn't use radio function, just MP3 songs from DVD disks so it shouldn't be a problem.


No problem.


----------

